# Planer help



## bergy (Dec 7, 2013)

I just purchased a Craftsman, 351.233731 thickness planer. I haven't decide if I made a good or bad deal, but I have it now so that's that. I planed a few boards and then I dismantled it ,cleaned it up and inspected the guts, chains were loose , in feed rollers were worn,but blades were sharp. I contacted sears parts central, then through the sears oem, site found the oem, Clovis,in Chicago,ill. imported them from,taiwan, chiu bing company. So I contacted Grainger, and found that they do carry ,some of the replacement parts. Then while on the internet, I ran across a Dayton planer for sale model number 6z096005. Which looks exactly like my sears planer.Does anyone have any experience with this planer ,so I can pursue the model to see if the Dayton planer was also manufactured by Chiu bing, in Taiwan. Grainger was a supplier of Dayton Tools and maybe parts under the Dayton name aremore available. I just like to be aware of parts availability in case I need a motor, or cutting head. Did anyone ever convert these planers to 3 knive heads.? thanks


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Berge! I haven't got the planer, but I bought a new lathe from a company that sold tools that were a "no name" tool! I bought that lathe over 20 years ago, while I don't use mine all that often, it is still going strong! I had tried to find out who made it,and had no idea who it was. I knew it was made in the thing! I happened to find a spott in the manual that was in the box with the tool, and there are part numbers and every thing is numbered. I happened to be on Lumberjocks about a year ago, and I found a picture of the same lathe on there. It said that it was a Sears tool! and the owner had such good luck with that lathe. I then found out that sears had sold them for about 5, to 10 years , but that the tool was no longer sold by Sears. This tool has a pretty good record, so I would think that the same will hold true for You, with Your planer. If Daton sold them, or carried blades for them, You will probably be able to find the parts You need for a good amount of time. You may also find that the replacement blades will fit other planners as well! So although I could not answer, I hope that It will make You a bit more comfortable to know that others have had a simmular experience!


----------



## ExpressEN1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Seen a planer at Harbor Freight. It seems to have some pretty good reviews considering it is Harbor Freight. Might be something to look at while money is being saved up for a bigger shop or bigger and better toys.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sears doesn't make tools so it is someone elses. I have a 16" King Canada planer. A cousin bought a Delta in the same price range. I can't tell them apart. I've seen a few others that appear to be identical, I think Jet and Star. Mine could be from the same factory as yours is.
As for rubber coated rollers, you might be able to get them rebuilt at a company that specializes in industrial belting. I had a company in that line re-tire my bandsaw wheels and they are better than OEM. Having them rebuilt may be cheaper too. Chains and sprockets any industrial supply should be able to replace. The one item that might be tricky is the outfeed roller if it is grooved metal and not rubber coated. It should go a very long time without needing replacing but if it does, and you can't find a replacement then I would go to a machine shop and see what they can do or suggest.

You should never need to replace the planer head, only the knives. If you tried to replace it with a 3 cutter head you might need a larger motor. More blades or teeth require more power to drive them. You might be able to find a spiral head replacement but it would cost more than the planer.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bergy


----------

